# Erreichbarkeit von Dimoco



## computerbetrug.de (18 November 2011)

Wir wurden von Dimoco gebeten, die folgende Information über die Erreichbarkeit zu veröffentlichen. Da wir Euch Usern damit vermutlich einen Gefallen tun, kommen wir der Bitte gerne nach:

*Sie haben SMS über die Infrastruktur von DIMOCO erhalten und möchten nun mehr dazu erfahren?*
Zu allererst möchten wir Sie darüber informieren, dass Sie die SMS nicht von DIMOCO sondern über DIMOCO erhalten haben. Der Grund: Diensteanbieter nutzen unsere technische Infrastruktur, um SMS zu versenden und zu empfangen.

*Sie möchten den zuständigen Diensteanbieter erreichen, haben Fragen zu Ihrem Service oder Ihrer Rechnung?*
Bitte wenden Sie sich direkt an das Kundenservice in Ihrem Land. Geschulte Mitarbeiter stehen Ihnen dort tatkräftig zur Verfügung und kümmern sich gerne um Ihr Anliegen. Telefonnummer und Emailadresse finden Sie hier: http://www.dimoco.at/kontakt/


----------

